# Paphiopedilum thoughts



## Danielparry (Jul 28, 2022)

I'm looking at getting some more paphs 

I'm tossing up between a nice rothschildianum or a hsinying anita.
I haven't grown these ones before so just wanting to no are they slow or difficult to grow ?

I live in Australia on the mid north coast so climate is perfect for growing either 

Or can anyone suggest other paph to grow


----------



## Ray (Jul 28, 2022)

There’s “slow” and then there’s “slow”, so it’s hard for us to know your perception, but orchids are not the speediest growers in general.

All plants of the same species or hybrid do not grow the same. There was a time that folks were advised “Don’t get a Paph. rothschildianum seedling if you’re over 40, as you’ll never see it bloom”, but modern cultivars are hardier than that.

Mature, multi-growth plants will generally be a bit quicker, due to the greater accumulation and sharing of chemical resources.


----------



## Paphluvr (Jul 28, 2022)

Danielparry said:


> I'm looking at getting some more paphs
> 
> I'm tossing up between a nice rothschildianum or a hsinying anita.
> I haven't grown these ones before so just wanting to no are they slow or difficult to grow ?
> ...



How large is your collection of Paphs. I don't know your experience level, but if you are a relative newbe and just want to add to your collection of Paphs I would say that there are a lot of other choices that would be easier and quicker to bloom than those two.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 28, 2022)

I have Hsinying Anita and some other hybrids with roth as one parent. 
Most of these were given to me as a small to mid-sized seedling ( about 3-5in from one end to the other) around 2015. 
There were initially slow, but once they picked up some mass, they grew on rather speedy. I would say they are not any slower than other paphs I've tried. I've had some much faster growing paphs, but roth hybrids were not that slow at all. 
My Hsinying Anita bloomed for the first time in January 2021. It is now ready to bloom again soon with two new growths going. So, it is growing at much better speed now. This is typical for many paphs I find. Once they bloom, they tend to grow at much steadier pace. Some plants might take a few flowerings before taking off. Some may never take off. You just have to wait and find out as each plant can be vastly different. 
If you want to cut down on the waiting time, then, of course you can start with a larger plant.


----------



## Danielparry (Jul 29, 2022)

Paphluvr said:


> How large is your collection of Paphs. I don't know your experience level, but if you are a relative newbe and just want to add to your collection of Paphs I would say that there are a lot of other choices that would be easier and quicker to bloom than those tw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paph booth sand lady
Paph Saint switin
Paph PEOY 
paph charlsworthii 
paph shin yi pride
Paph chui hua dancer 
paph hung sheng eagle

and a few phalenopsis 
im not a full newbie but have been doing well with what i have now



Paphluvr said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

